# where can i buy glass sheets to make an aquarium



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

Does anybody know of a place I can get glass sheets and stuff to make an aquarium I was looking to make a 300 gallon aquarium I live in ohio as it says on my profile


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

I would look into building a DIY plywood tank
Google a glass shop near you for glass, should'nt be that hard to find!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

You may find that buying new glass for a tank that size will be very expensive. Salvage glass may be a reasonable alternative. Sometimes with salvage glass, if you are a little flexible, in terms of size, glass can be had cheaply. For most tank sizes, it has been my experience that unless you get the glass for free, building tanks is not a cost effective option. You can usually buy new tanks for less than the cost of glass, and definitely buy used for less.


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanx for the feedback how is a plywood tank built


----------



## badlad53 (Nov 3, 2010)

got my glass for free in the form of glass coffee table on craigslist. Used for the front of my plywood tank.


----------



## Dieselfool (Aug 11, 2010)

I just picked up this piece this week at a small custom glass place. Seems it was cut wrong or not picked up by the customer and I grabed it for $50. It really wasn't the size I was looking for, but I got quoted $350 and $550 for what I really wanted. Since I'm going to build a plywood tank, I can change around the dimentions to fit this glass. Best bet is to look around for stuff like this. My new tank will be longer and shorted than I first wanted, but for $300 savings, I can deal with it. For plywood tank examples, Badlad has one in the DIY fourms on this site.


----------



## badlad53 (Nov 3, 2010)

Whata find dieselfool! Love a good deal! What size is that glass?


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

so how many pieces of glass do u need for a plywodd tank is it just like a normal tank just with plywood


----------



## badlad53 (Nov 3, 2010)

Normally just one. I've seen a couple with a glass front and sides though. check out my diy 300 gallon for an idea of how a glass front looks


----------

